# Wear and Tear protection plan on a 3 year lease



## as90 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi,
I recently signed a 3 year lease on a 528i and I was wondering if the wear and tear protection plan is worth it? The dealer configured it so that it is about $25 per month extra in my payments. I am not if its worth it, considering that I'm pretty careful and have never had any trouble with my previous lease returns (last BMW was a 2 year lease which I leased 4 years ago). 

The dealer said that a 3 year 36,000 miles will wear the Run flat tires out for sure so its in my interest to get the plan, I was just wondering what the consensus was on this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

as90 said:


> Hi,
> I recently signed a 3 year lease on a 528i and I was wondering if the wear and tear protection plan is worth it? The dealer configured it so that it is about $25 per month extra in my payments. I am not if its worth it, considering that I'm pretty careful and have never had any trouble with my previous lease returns (last BMW was a 2 year lease which I leased 4 years ago).
> 
> The dealer said that a 3 year 36,000 miles will wear the Run flat tires out for sure so its in my interest to get the plan, I was just wondering what the consensus was on this?
> ...


what will you do if at 30 months your tires are bald?

That wear and tear plan will be wrothless....

do you actually know what you are really paying?


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Another point to consider. In CA, optional warranties are exempt from sales tax. Don't let it get wrapped into the lease payment (where it is subject to tax). Pay for it separately.



as90 said:


> Hi,
> I recently signed a 3 year lease on a 528i and I was wondering if the wear and tear protection plan is worth it? The dealer configured it so that it is about $25 per month extra in my payments. I am not if its worth it, considering that I'm pretty careful and have never had any trouble with my previous lease returns (last BMW was a 2 year lease which I leased 4 years ago).
> 
> The dealer said that a 3 year 36,000 miles will wear the Run flat tires out for sure so its in my interest to get the plan, I was just wondering what the consensus was on this?
> ...


----------



## poncekim (Sep 2, 2006)

as90 said:


> Hi,
> I recently signed a 3 year lease on a 528i and I was wondering if the wear and tear protection plan is worth it? The dealer configured it so that it is about $25 per month extra in my payments. I am not if its worth it, considering that I'm pretty careful and have never had any trouble with my previous lease returns (last BMW was a 2 year lease which I leased 4 years ago).
> 
> The dealer said that a 3 year 36,000 miles will wear the Run flat tires out for sure so its in my interest to get the plan, I was just wondering what the consensus was on this?
> ...


If it was worth it they wouldn't be trying to hard to sell it to you. Pass.

I've had 3 BMW leases with zero wear and tear. If you are careful you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## as90 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, looks like I made a blunder and got suckered in. Is there someone I should contact regarding removing it? I think we get 60 days to refund, correct?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

as90 said:


> Thanks for the replies, looks like I made a blunder and got suckered in. Is there someone I should contact regarding removing it? I think we get 60 days to refund, correct?


YOU need to read YOUR documents to see if THE plan YOU bought has a refund provision.

We cannot say as we have no idea what plan you bought- it could be their own 'home brew' thing....


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmmm...I would not just pass on it..there are a lot of benefits to it. I have it on my 750 and x5...there is whole thread on forum about this product, I suggest you look at it before you make any move. And yes it can be canceled and refunded.

Lets be real here...bottom line, it is your $....if you cancel, no forum member is going to give you some cash if you need it come lease end time. You may not need it true...question is do you want to have total lease end freedom, or have to deal with potential charges at end. 

It's your cash do what You feel smart move is.... Remember these are just opinions (mine too) go with your gut. 

I will tell you I sell a lot of cars and see a lot of lease end charges on 80 percent of cars coming back.....Ranging from $400-$3,000

Do your homework either way.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

What happens if you have covered damage but want to buy the car out at the end? Will BMW fix the car?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

If you buy the car it does nothing..


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

Interesting! Wear and tear insurance. 

Greg, excuse me if I come off as skeptical - that isn't my intent. 

Is this a 'real' BMW sponsored insurance product or one of the third party deals the finance guys have to sell customers. I'd really like to see the T's & C's since I may lease a car the next time around. (Mostly because I'm not sure my spouse will find "my choice" acceptable for her and I'd like to be in a position to just dump it at lease end.) 

That said, historically over 25+ years of experience, since any cars I have traded or sold outright are usually graded "above average" or "excellent" this is not something I'd be interested in personally. But, now I'm curious so I'll hunt around the BMWFS Website to see what's there. 

Hopefully any documentation I see on policies like this one will answer questions like ... Who makes the determination about what is wear and what is tear? Are repairs made at a vendor chosen by the 'insurance company' ... OR are all adjustments made at an Authorized/Certified BMW Center? 

Interesting to say the least!


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

I found it on the BMWUSA website this morning. It appears to be a BMW-sponsored, 3rd-party product.



luigi524td said:


> Interesting! Wear and tear insurance.
> 
> Greg, excuse me if I come off as skeptical - that isn't my intent.
> 
> ...


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

1. Until we know if the OP has the BMW sponsored plan or something else, it is impossible to assess the value. Some plans can have odd "only so many 'evets' are covered- and you get 5 events, and each tire is one event" sort of restrictions...

2. If the OP lives in SFO or NYC, and parks on the street, the odds of having 'wear and tear' are much higher than if they live out by me. People need to look at their current car, and how it is faring based on how they drive, park and live- if it has a lot of niggling dings, etc, then there can be a benefit. (I turned in a lemon with 32k miles and the inspector said "wow, this car is perfect"... and as a factoid, it eventually was exported to Chile)


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

Robert A said:


> I found it on the BMWUSA website this morning. It appears to be a BMW-sponsored, 3rd-party product.


Thanks Robert!

Looks like BMW is writing insurance products for "Safe-Guard Products International". I suppose add-on insurance policies are "right" for some consumers. However, based on my experience, this is a carefully choreographed strategy built into every car dealer sales training program. Money is money and Profit is profit!

I encourage every consumer to be wide awake when a "sales 'guy'" is working him/her and exercise "due diligence" because * if it's not in writing it doesn't exist! 
*

And if the customer knows that every car they've ever used comes back trashed ... well, someone has to clean out the happy meals from under the seats, fix the excursions over curbs, and the Christmas egg nog spilled on the passenger last December ! :flush:


----------



## as90 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses. I'll have to check the paperwork and let you know the exact specifics.


----------



## mitch66 (Jul 24, 2013)

I bought the Safeguard Premier Ultimate from the dealer, then cancelled it after reading the contract and calling them. On tires, they will only repair not replace if they can be repaired. I told them the tires are speed rated, but they said contract calls for Repair First, then replace if cannot be repaired. It also included paintless dent & ding and windshield chips coverage. But it excludes paintless when not accessible or will damage paint during repair, so basically they cover $100 Spot repairs, not worth the $1400 cost of the contract unless you have run flats, then it may be worth it. The cost of those tires are high plus rims when they bend from the Run Flats stiff sidewall.


----------



## as90 (Mar 1, 2013)

mitch66 said:


> I bought the Safeguard Premier Ultimate from the dealer, then cancelled it after reading the contract and calling them. On tires, they will only repair not replace if they can be repaired. I told them the tires are speed rated, but they said contract calls for Repair First, then replace if cannot be repaired. It also included paintless dent & ding and windshield chips coverage. But it excludes paintless when not accessible or will damage paint during repair, so basically they cover $100 Spot repairs, not worth the $1400 cost of the contract unless you have run flats, then it may be worth it. The cost of those tires are high plus rims when they bend from the Run Flats stiff sidewall.


I believe I have runflat tires on my 528i and I think the cost of that was what further instigated my decision. though i did not purchase the extensive plan you speak of mine was just the measly wear and tear one. but as others have said, if i need to change the tires, i'll need to change them regardless of the plan.

additionally, i kind of wish i didn't have the run flat tires, it has been super nice to just have my tires patched up whenever needed. oh well.

regardless. i think it was the biggest instigator in my decision to get my plan. i have been so swamped with work that i haven't had a chance to go through the papers yet.


----------



## German Expat (Sep 29, 2006)

You can also patch run flat tires (with exceptions like side wall)


----------



## 335Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

$25*36=$900 is almost the cost of new tires. So if tires are your biggest concern + you're careful with your cars, I would just skip it.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

mitch66 said:


> then it may be worth it.


This is like insurance. You don't buy coverage because you think it's "worth it" financially - because it overall is not. You buy it for peace of mind.

My rational is this. Will I really feel the hit if the worst happens? If not, then skip it.


----------



## bengwie (Jun 13, 2011)

It was really worth it for my just-returned 2011 335i. I had a scrape under the front bumper and tires are totally bald after 27 months. I initially paid $750 for the wear and tear when signing up for the lease. Total cost if I didn't have wear and tear insurance is $1600($400 for bumper fix and $1200 for 4 tires), but with wear and tear I walk away without paying anything.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

